# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda com cianobacterias....

## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Estou com o aquário penso que cheio de cianobacterias, nas rochas e na areia muitas ja filamentosas, como acabo com isto?
 Tenho 3400l/h de circulação para 170 litros uteis, será insuficiente?
 Faço tpa´s de 20 % semanais.
O aquário de momento está sem peixes a maturar, por isso nao tenho posto alimento que possa estar a fazer subir nitratos e fostatos.

Como acabo com esta praga?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Sem luz elas não crescem.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Esquecime de mencionar, sem peixes mas com corais.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Tens muitos corais ?
Se tiveres a hipotese de os levar para o aquario dum amigo ou para a loja
o apagão era a solução mais natural.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Os corais vou pô-los num aquario que estava a servir de hospital, e vou fazer um apagão de 10 dias no aquário para ver se consigo eleminar as cianobacterias  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Após dois dias de apagão com uma manta preta para tapar o aquario todo, hoje estive a ver a aparecer cianobacterias filamentosas, se o apagão nao resultar acho que tenho de desmontar o aquario todo, lavar o areão e rochas e começar de novo....

Falaram-me em nitromicina alguem ja exprimentou este tratamento?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Ricardo podes tentar tudo mas não vais arranjar tratamento milagrosos, só o tempo faz milagres. Como foi dito tens de dar tempo para o teu sistema recuperar o equilíbrio bacteriológico. 


Sem luz não há crescimento de cianobactérias, disto podes ter a certeza, e não necessitas de cobrir o aquário com nada, basta não acender as luzes.

Pesquisa um pouco sobre o método Vodka.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Amigos,
> 
> Estou com o aquário penso que cheio de cianobacterias, nas rochas e na areia muitas ja filamentosas, como acabo com isto?
>  Tenho 3400l/h de circulação para 170 litros uteis, será insuficiente?
>  Faço tpa´s de 20 % semanais.
> O aquário de momento está sem peixes a maturar, por isso nao tenho posto alimento que possa estar a fazer subir nitratos e fostatos.
> 
> Como acabo com esta praga?


 :Olá:  Podes mudar a água toda do sistema todos os dias que continua assim... se estudares um pouco, perceberás que não necessitas de colocar peixes e o respectivo alimento para teres cianobactérias, e uma vez que afirmas estar a  estabelecer o ciclo biológico do sistema, *devias estar feliz e muito contente por teres tantas cianobactérias!!!!* ... e nesta fase quantas mais melhor!!!!

Cianobactérias ... como poderás ler aqui as cianobactérias são um elo muito importante, fundamental!, há pelo menos 2,8 BILIÕES de anos no ciclo do azoto, que é o que queremos que aconteça de modo completo nos nossos sistemas, ou seja, para que o ciclo biológico se estabeleça, é necessário que algum organismo fixe o azoto livre, o converta em amónia (NH3, nitritos(NO2), nitratos(NO3) .... estes compostos são essencias para a vida no planeta terra, são os blocos base que vão permitir produzir aminoacidos e proteinas para que a vida funcione ... em sintese as cianobactérias são diazotrofos essenciais para a vida no planeta terra, e neste caso para a sustentabilidade e viabilidade biológica do sistema que estás a preparar que é marinho e nesse meio as cianobactérias são o principal organimo que actua nesse sentido... sem isso não funciona. 
Como podeste ler, o azoto chega ao mar por várias vias, sendo uma delas a atmosférica, esse azoto tem de ser fixado para se poderem construir os tais blocos essenciais para vida no planeta terra, amónia, nitritos, nitratos ....




> *Marine nitrogen cycle*
> 
> A schematic representing the nitrogen cycle in the marine environment
> The nitrogen cycle is an important process in the ocean as well. While the overall cycle is similar, there are different players and modes of transfer for nitrogen in the ocean. Nitrogen enters the water through precipitation, runoff, or as N2 from the atmosphere. Nitrogen cannot be utilized by phytoplankton as N2 so it must undergo nitrogen fixation which is performed predominately by cyanobacteria.[8] Without supplies of fixed nitrogen entering the marine cycle the fixed nitrogen would be used up in about 2000 years. [9] Phytoplankton need nitrogen in biologically available forms for the initial synthesis of organic matter


portanto como já percebeste agora, se de facto não gostas das cianobactérias, pois o melhor será contratares os serviços da Союз (Soyuz) para que te coloquem o sistema na Lua, que lá não há azoto atmosférico  :Big Grin:  ... percebeste agora melhor ... mas não é tudo ... se de facto queres ter o sistema cá no planeta terra  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  e não queres ter cianobactérias, pelo menos na quantidade mais abundante, então deves promover a outra forma de formar blocos essenciais para a vida, a amónia, os nitritos, os nitratos ... e ajudar o teu sistema a completar o ciclo ... podes usar suspensões de bactérias à venda no mercado da especialidade que podes consultar cá no reefforum na secção de lojistas e alimentar essas bactérias com uma fonte de carbono que também encontras nos mesmos lojistas ou na forma de etanol que obtens de Vodka a 37,5% ou 40% (e lembra-te que o vodka é para as bactérias e não para ti!  :Big Grin: ) ou açucar, ou vinagre, que são fontes de carbono, porém se optares por uma destas três fontes, tem muito cuidado porque se usares a quantidade errada podes ter ainda mais problemas! ...Para usares o Vodka tens aqui uma receita

здоровье  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,


Obrigado pela ajuda, vou então exprimentar com a vodka.

De momento tenho o aquario a ciclar de novo, mudei 50% de agua e estou a adicionar diariamente bacterias.
Como estou numa maré de sorte a bomba do meu escumador berrou, liguei para a TMC e a previsão deles é que a tenham para venda Talvez daqui a 2 ou 3 semanas. 
Não sei como uma empresa destas, não tem material de substituição, mas isso é outra historia  :Frown:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Amigos,
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda, vou então exprimentar com a vodka.


Ricardo,

Pára de deitar "merdas" no aquário !

Desculpa esta abordagem, mas tenho seguido os teus problemas, este e os outros e vejo que não tens hipótese de normalizar as situações se não deixares de deitar coisas no aquário; não sigas "às cegas" todos os palpites que te dão aqui no forum, pois há seguramente aqui alguns membros te que dão imensos conselhos e que sabem tanto disto como tu...


Deixa o aquário sem luz mais um dia ou dois, como alguém te recomendou, aspira os cianos e vais ver que este problema se resolve.
Deixa o vodka para uma segunda fase quando não tiveres hipótese de apagar as luzes para controlar as algas/bactérias (quando o aquário tiver corais).

Espero que me perdoem  a abordagem, mas penso que já chega de palpites, alguns incorrectos e outros muito complicados de executar para quem está a começar.

Espero ter ajudado, abraço.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Ricardo,
> Deixa o aquário sem luz mais um dia ou dois, como alguém te recomendou, aspira os cianos e vais ver que este problema se resolve.


 comigo resultou uma semana sem luz...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sem fotos, nem sequer sabemos se são cianobactérias.... ainda para mais dizes "cianobactérias filamentosas" (?) Suspeito que possam ser algas vulgares nos primeiros tempos do aquário.

Aqui há uns anos, todos sabíamos que os primeiros meses do aquário era para esquecer. Havia que esperar pela maturação do aquário, fazer TPA's religiosamente, comprar poucos peixes e apostar em equipas de limpeza. Hoje em dia, quer-se tudo depressa e bem... mas temos que ter a noção que isso não é nada fácil.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Amigos,
> 
> Estou com o aquário penso que cheio de cianobacterias, nas rochas e na areia muitas ja filamentosas, como acabo com isto?
>  Tenho 3400l/h de circulação para 170 litros uteis, será insuficiente?
>  Faço tpa´s de 20 % semanais.
> O aquário de momento está sem peixes a maturar, por isso nao tenho posto alimento que possa estar a fazer subir nitratos e fostatos.
> 
> Como acabo com esta praga?


Qual é a tua equipa de limpeza?

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo César,

Vou deixar sim uma semana o aquário sem luz, tem um manto preto para não entrar qualquer luz. Daqui a uma semana vou aspirar as cianobacterias caso ainda tenham aparecido algumas.


Amigo Ricardo Pinto, 

Penso que sejam cianobacterias filamentosas, o aquario tinha 3 meses quando me começaram a aparecer como nas fotos, passado uma semana estavam filamentosas, mas ja agora comfirmem  :Smile: 

Nos primeiros dias estavam assim como na foto, depois começaram a formar tipo uma camada gelatinosa, fui aspirando, mas começaram nas rochas e em aguns sitios do areao a crescer mas filamentosas.





Amigo Pedro Tavares,

A minha equipa de limpeza era somente uma salária que foi-se e alguns eremitas que andam agora no aquario de refugio.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Amigo César,
> 
> Vou deixar sim uma semana o aquário sem luz, tem um manto preto para não entrar qualquer luz. Daqui a uma semana vou aspirar as cianobacterias caso ainda tenham aparecido algumas.
> 
> 
> Amigo Ricardo Pinto, 
> 
> Penso que sejam cianobacterias filamentosas, o aquario tinha 3 meses quando me começaram a aparecer como nas fotos, passado uma semana estavam filamentosas, mas ja agora comfirmem 
> 
> ...


O facto de tapares o aqua não te resolve o problema pois elas voltam quando tiverem outra vez luz.
Os primeiros vivos que um aqua deve ter é a equipa de limpeza e no teu caso aconselho-te que adquiras pelo menos uns seis turbos grandes que te vao eliminar essas algas

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Onde arranjaste este tipo de rocha? À primeira vista, não parece de boa qualidade.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Como diz o Ricardo, depressa e bem é muito difícil.

Que água usas para as trocas e para a reposição?
usas refugio? Equipa de limpeza? Kalk ? 
Quanto tempo esperaste para colocar os primeiros peixes e corais?

Não ter paciência e começar logo a adicionar tudo para o aquário é muito mau... é pior a emenda que o soneto e depois nunca mais endireitas isso.
Vai com calma...

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!
Efectivamente são cianobactérias, eu já as tive (ainda tenho algumas a morrerem). O que ele fala de filamentosas, são os filamentos que as cyanos fazem quando começam a morrer (depois de terem formado a camada "Placa").
Uma questão... Tens rocha viva? Nas fotos só vi rocha morta e um coral (meteste muito cedo)...

O que deves fazer neste início de ciclo é:

- Meteres rocha viva de qualidade se já não a tiveres (quanto mais melhor)
- Estabelecer uma colónia de bactérias depuradoras de amónia e nitritos. (Para tal recomendo-te usares um produto para o efeito e colocares bactérias todos os dias pelo menos durante 2 semanas).
- Manter uma boa circulação de água no aquário e evitar que existam zonas mortas em termos de circulação
- Manter se puderes um sistema de uv (para te ir esterilizando a água).
- Se não tens vivos no aquário, reduz a poucas horas o periodo de iluminação (sem luz não existe fotosintese)

Depois numa segunda fase se ainda se mantiverem as cyanos, poderás entrar no sistema de reactor de fosfatos, método de vodka, ou aplicação de produtos para o efeito (testei com grande sucesso o AntiRed da Aquamedic.

No entanto tens que perceber o que se está ali a passar...
Tens a meu ver pouco filtro biológico para os nutrientes existentes na água.

As cyanos são altamente oportunistas e reproduzem-se a um ritmo superior que as bactérias que te vão criar o filtro biológico e assim se não derem uma vantagem ao filtro para te processar os nutrientes as cyanos vão sempre aparecer...
A ideia é roubar os nutrientes ás cyanos e deixar as mesmas morrerem por falta de alimento.

Tal acontece naturalmente conforme o ciclo vai terminando e o aquário vai maturando...
Ao contrário do que já foi dito a meu ver quanto mais trocas de águas, mais instabilidades tens no aquário... Faz apenas a reposição por evaporação e tem atenção aos fosfatos e silicatos (testa o po4).

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Marco,


Uso água de osmoze, o sal que uso é o Tropic Marine Bio-Acvite system, acho que é bom  :Smile: 
Faço reposição diária de Kalk feito, esperei 3 meses antes de pôr corais e peixes.

Amigo Paulo Eduardo,

Tenho 20 kilos de rocha, 12 viva e 8 morta.

Tenho um reactor de fostatos a cerca de 1 mês. Comecei a 3 dias a pôr diariamente bactérias o Microbacter7 da Aquatics, sistema UV-c estou a espera do final do mês  :Smile: 

A rocha viva que comprei é de indonésia e fiji, é boa?
  Em relação ao sistema de filtragem, de momento estou sem escumador, pois a bomba berrou e onde o comprei só têm bomba para venda daqui a 2 ou 3 semanas....

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Amigo Marco,
> 
> 
> Uso água de osmoze, o sal que uso é o Tropic Marine Bio-Acvite system, acho que é bom 
> Faço reposição diária de Kalk feito, esperei 3 meses antes de pôr corais e peixes.
> 
> Amigo Paulo Eduardo,
> 
> Tenho 20 kilos de rocha, 12 viva e 8 morta.
> ...


Boas!
Não conheço esse produto, mas a marca é boa (Brightwell), pelo que deverás meter todos os dias durante 2 a 3 semanas bactérias no aquário (1x por semana testas os valores).
A rocha da indonésia e fiji são as melhores (pessoalmente até gosto mais da Fiji que é mais porosa).
O que meteste no reactor de fosfatos? Eu uso o Seachem Phosban e o Purigen, com resultados porreiros. No entanto quando eles ficarem sem efeito (6 meses), vou meter biopellets.
O sistema UV é importante para matar as bactérias em suspensão na água (mata as más e boas), portanto é importante já teres uma boa colónia de bactérias no aquário.

Em relação ao sistema de filtragem, o escumador claro que faz falta para te retirar as proteínas em excesso, no entanto se não tens muita carga orgânica é capaz de se aguentar esse tempo todo sem bomba (lamento como é possível nem uma bomba temporária te emprestarem para poderes manter o escumador operacional). Já falaste com a loja onde compraste o escumador, para te emprestarem alguma coisa temporariamente?

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

O que tenho no reactor de fosfatos são Biopellets.
Pelo que me disseram na loja, é que as novas uv´ss as UV-C so matam as bacterias más e podem estar ligadas 24 horas dia. falaram-me na da JBL  a uv-c 9 wts.

Tenho o aquário tapado a cerca de 3 dias, hoje fui espreitar e tenho o areão completamente limpo de cianos na areia e rochas, algumas rochas ainda têm filamentos mas nada do que estava. vou deixar a mesma mais uns 4 ou 5 dias para não haver um reaparecimento das cianos, mas parece outro o aquario.
Como não entendo muito disto, pensava que as cianos morriam mas que ficava a mesma o manto vermelho que teria de ser aspirado, mas pelos vistos despareceram mesmo  :Smile: 

Em relação a bomba do escumador, liguei hoje novamente para a loja e amanhã vou buscar emprestado um escumador, ate a bomba vir, por acaso foram 5*  :Smile: , porque como sou maçarico, comprei um kit da aquamarine o marisys 240 que vinha com o aquário, e estas bombas são feitas so para aquele kit, entretanto o sr. ligou novamente para a TMC e disseram-lhe qe em principio mais 2 semanas e têm as bombas....
Já encomendei ao sr.da loja  que me vai fazer o grande favor de me emprestar um escumador, um Bubble magus NAC7 cónico , pois ele disse-me que aquele escumador para a minha litragem é bastante bom (180 litros).


Mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado a todos pelas grandes ajudas que me têm dado , se não fossem voçês acho que ja tinha desistido da agua salgada, depois de ter uma praga de icitio que me matou os peixes todos, apareceram as cianos e para ajudar a bomba do escumador berrou. parece tudo mentira, mas como se costuma dizer um azar nunca vem só.

A ver se é desta que consigo montar o meu aquário, mas com a calma que não tive e que deu em asneiras das grandes. Vai ficar a maturar durante 5 ou 6 meses sem peixes nem corais.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Amigo,
> 
> O que tenho no reactor de fosfatos são Biopellets.
> Pelo que me disseram na loja, é que as novas uv´ss as UV-C so matam as bacterias más e podem estar ligadas 24 horas dia. falaram-me na da JBL  a uv-c 9 wts.
> 
> Tenho o aquário tapado a cerca de 3 dias, hoje fui espreitar e tenho o areão completamente limpo de cianos na areia e rochas, algumas rochas ainda têm filamentos mas nada do que estava. vou deixar a mesma mais uns 4 ou 5 dias para não haver um reaparecimento das cianos, mas parece outro o aquario.
> Como não entendo muito disto, pensava que as cianos morriam mas que ficava a mesma o manto vermelho que teria de ser aspirado, mas pelos vistos despareceram mesmo 
> 
> Em relação a bomba do escumador, liguei hoje novamente para a loja e amanhã vou buscar emprestado um escumador, ate a bomba vir, por acaso foram 5* , porque como sou maçarico, comprei um kit da aquamarine o marisys 240 que vinha com o aquário, e estas bombas são feitas so para aquele kit, entretanto o sr. ligou novamente para a TMC e disseram-lhe qe em principio mais 2 semanas e têm as bombas....
> ...


Boas!
O UV mata todas as bactérias na água, através da destruição por radiação (UV) dos nucleos celulares... Logo não existe descriminação entre boas e más...

Em relação ás Cyanos, sem luz não á funcionamento celular, pois não á fotosintese e sem fotosintese acabou-se... Dai elas estarem a morrer... (e quando morrem desintegram-se mesmo).
Em relação ao escumador, fazes bem em ir buscar um... (pessoalmente gosto do NAC 7), esse escumador é bastante bom e vais de certeza ficar bem servido.

Em relação á maturação, desde que vás aplicando bactérias e mantendo as coisas estáveis (não mudes para já a agua, deixa estabilizar os parametros), poderás meter alguma coisa (Peixes palhaço ou então uma Chromis).
Corais mete para ai passado 2 meses, alguns moles de fácil manutenção...

Não caias no erro ou tentação de levar muita coisa para o aquário...
Deves sim antes até disso, colocar uma boa equipa de limpeza... (Strombus para a areia, Ermitas e Turbos, Nassários).

Mete bastantes turbos e nassários (para ai 5 ou 6 de cada), mete 2 ou 3 Strombus e 3 ou 4 ermitas... Vais ver que ficas preparado para qualquer eventualidade a nível de algas.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Não precisas de 5 ou 6 meses para começar a por vivos ,mas se o vais fazer vais ter tempo para ler isto.
http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,


Ao fim de 3 dias de apagão parece que as cianos desapareceram de vez  :Smile: 

Pus o reactor de fostafos a bombar directamente para o aquario tipo filtro externo. Ontem fui a loja onde comprei o aquário e foram impecáveis emprestaram-me um NAC6 até vir o meu NAC7 cónico.

Para o mês vou por somente um casal de palhaços para não ter o aquário vazio  :Smile: 

Em relação á equipa de limpeza, para a semana vêm nassários, turbos, 3 strombos e eremitas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

> Ricardo,
> 
> Pára de deitar "merdas" no aquário !


Tal e qual!!!

Para mim...
1º Devias aumentar a circulação para 30x o volume do aquário cerca  6000l hora e afinar a circulação.
2º Não mexia nas luzes.
3º Escumador a funcionar como deve ser.
4º Comprava um produto chamado "CALMEX".
5º Apenas punha equipa de limpeza.

Fica bem.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Ricardo, penso que tens gente de sobra a ajudar-te e fico contente por isso  :Wink:  só mostra o espirito do forum o que é excelente. Dessa forma apenas te vou contar o que se passou comigo. Comecei o meu aquário em fevereiro, passei por esses mantos de cyanos e como não tinha corais fui fazendo esses blackouts e e desapareciam e depois voltavam. quando pus corais deixei os blackouts e só pude ir aspirando. O que fiz para diminuir as cyanos foi aumentei a circulação, comecei a dar menos comida, aumentei a turbulência na parte de cima para haver mais oxigenação( e pus siporax não tão relevante, apenas serve para ter + bactérias). A maior circulação e há superficie foi que ajudou mais no seu desaparecimento quase total. Cada semana que passa penso que se torna mais estável o aquário e vão diminuindo as cyanos. Nada como antes claro....

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo João.

Sem dúvida que o espírito deste forum é exelente, e se não fosse toda a ajuda que tenho tido, ja tinha desligado o aquário e desistido da aquariofilia, assim vale a pena.

Em relação a circulação, acho que tenho pouca, tenho uma bomba de circulação de 1400 l/h junto da superficie para criar ondulação, e uma outra de 2000 uns 10 cms abaixo da tona de agua.
O overflow pus um bico de pato do Fluval FX5 virado para a bomba de 1400 para fazer turbilhões e movimentar a superficie.
Quando for buscar a equipa de limpeza vou trazer mais uma bomba de 2000 l/h para aumentar um bocado a circulação.
Em termos de escumação acho que ja estou bem servido, pois o kit que tenho é fraco e cinceramente foi um erro de iniciante ter comprado.


Agora vou deixar maturar o aquario uns 6 meses, e ter paciencia, pois foi o que não tive ao inicio e que me fez perder a fauna e flora que tinha.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Após 2 semanas começaram a aparecer novamente cianos pelas rochas todas.
Estou a pensar em desmontar o aquario e começar de novo uma vez que so tenho uma alpheus, o que acham?
Lavar areão e rochas encher de agua e começar como devia ter feito com calma, e deixar maturar o aquario por 6 meses antes de meter peixes, ou será errado?

----------


## Luis Santos

> Amigos,
> 
> Após 2 semanas começaram a aparecer novamente cianos pelas rochas todas.
> Estou a pensar em desmontar o aquario e começar de novo uma vez que so tenho uma alpheus, o que acham?
> Lavar areão e rochas encher de agua e começar como devia ter feito com calma, e deixar maturar o aquario por 6 meses antes de meter peixes, ou será errado?


Boas ,Ricardo deixa o aquario seguir o seu curso ,e não é a tapares o aquario ou a remonta-lo  que resolves o problema ,apenas adias a resolução .Essa algas no principio e mesmo em aquarios já maturados  é normal aparecer   ,e portanto tens de ter calma .O aquario agora só quer mudas de agua pequenas (15 a 20%)por semana e kalk na reposição e algumas bacterias nas mudas de agua ,tudo o que ponhas a mais que isto é só para destabilizar o aqua.Se tiveres muita rocha no aquario convem por 40 a 50x o volume em circulação para evitar os pontos mortos.

----------


## Helena Pais

Que bombas de circulação possuis no aquário?

----------


## Ricardopaula

Helena

De momento tenho uma de 2000 l/h mais uma de 1400.

2F vou buscar uma Koralia 3 e espero eu também o meu novo escumador  :Big Grin: 

Substituo a de 1400 pela Koralia ficando assim com uma de 3200 mais uma de 2000 l/h, sera suficiente para 150 litros úteis?
 bomba de retorno do overflow é de 2000 l/h.

----------


## Helena Pais

Sinceramente, penso que é insuficiente...

É importante que a projecção de água emitida pela bomba chegue à outra ponta do aquário e sem ser em excesso... nunca gostei e não concordo em dizer que se tens x litros de água deves ter 20 ou 30 vezes esse volume de circulação, até porque cada aquário é um aquário e para medidas diferentes podes ter as mesmas litragens e as necessidades podem ser diferentes.

Falando de marcas e falo das que conheço:
Tunze 6025: Fazem-te uma coluna de água de cerca 50-60cm (2500l/h)
Tunze 6045:  Fazem cerca de 110-120cm (4500l/h)
SunSun 5000: Fazem-te cerca 110-130cm
SunSun 6000 dual: Cerca de 120-140cm
SunSun 12000 dua: cerca de 170 - 200cm

Resun Wavemaker 2000 ou 4000: muito más!!! A evitar!!! Só mesmo para nanos de 20-40cm... E estamos a falar de bombas de 2000 a 4000 l/h...  :Prabaixo: 

E para larguras superiores ou iguais a 40cm, há necessidade de mais do que uma bomba...Em regra, gosto de aconselhar uma bomba por cada 20-25cm de largura, em oposições opostas e sem confronto de correntes.

----------


## João Castelo

Ricardo,

Andas a comprar coisas a mais e parece-me que isso vai dar trapalhada.

Algúem te anda a vender tudo,o que é preciso e o que não é preciso.Se alimentas isso nunca mais para e nunca vais conseguir estabilizar o aquário.

Quando comecei, há uns anos, aconselhava-me com um logista de lisboa que só não me vendeu a mãe, de resto , sugeria-me e vendia-me tudo.Tinha até uma imaginação muito fertil e é perito em aproveitar-se de quem ainda não sabe muito.  

Resultado - instabilidade total do sistema do aquário e uma despesas exageradas e desnecessárias a toda a hora.Estive quase a desistir , mas, por sorte, conheci alguém que me chamou à  razão e graças a ele consegui finalmente ter prazer neste magnifico hobby.

Resumindo, estamos aqui para nos divertir e não para nos stressarmos. Verificarás que é possivel manter um aquário com o minimo de equipamentos e com baixissimos custos.

Ficarás surpreendido quando verificares grandes resultados com um sistema extremamente simples.

Verificarás que conseguirás manter um sistema com as dimensões do teu com apenas - Tpas quinzenais de 15 %, Bicarnonato sódio , magnésio e calcio ( não utilizes liquidos ). 

Um bom escumador e comida com fartura para os peixes ( mistura várias comidas ) que também alimentam os corais.

Boa iluminação , boa circulação e rocha viva de qualidade.

O resto é acessório e em alguns casos completamente desnecessário.

Com esta minha conversa espero ajudar-te a entender melhor este nosso hobby.

Em relação ao teu aquário, deves respeitar o ciclo que é natural e poderás aspirar em alguns casos um excesso de cianos , retirando-o de dentro do aquário.( mas sempre sem stresses ).

Em relação aos equipamentos que vieres a comprar, compra bons, tanto o escumador como as bombas de circulação. Não liges só aos litros / hora. Muitas vezes as mesmas indicações do fabricante registam resultados diferentes, quer pelo tipo de fluxo quer pelas caracteristicas da própria bomba. 
Escumador - pesquisa muito antes de comprar .
Bombas de circulação - pede ao logista se te deixa experimentar e se não gostares que te aceite trocar por outra.

Ainda vamos ver esse aquario a bombar ao mais alto nivel, ok?

Um abraço

JC

----------


## Ricardopaula

Helena, 

Vou pôr a bomba de 3200l/h com a 2000l/h, se vir que ainda existem pontos mortos ou que a circulação continua fraca, vou optar por mais uma de 3200, pondo-as como disses-te em pontos opostos, uma perto da superficie e uma a 1/3 de profundidade para evitar acomular sujidade nas rochas. 


Amigo João,

As vossas ajudas têm sido exelentes, e sem dúvida têm feito com que ainda não tenha desistido deste hobby. 

Em relação ao escumador tenho encomendado um Bubble Magus nac7, que achas?. Rocha é que acho que tenho pouca 20 kilos mas somente 7 ou 8 viva....

A iluminação que tenho são 2* 36wts Pl mais 2*24 wts Pl.

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Ricardo,

Em relação ao escumador Bubble Magus nac7 , nunca tive nenhum nem nunca vi nenhum trabalhar pelo que se dissesse alguma coisa estava a inventar  :Smile: .

A rocha viva que tens dá para dar vida à restante morta.É a tal questão de tempo.Deixar correr o ciclo, etc...

A calha que tens vai dando mas lá para a frente vais ter que pensar em mudar. Atenção às lampadas PL que perdem intensidade mais depressa.

Um abraço

----------

